# Clear, hard finish



## elarai (May 29, 2008)

I am building a table out of cottonwood for my place of business. Given that it is a very light colored, soft wood, I am looking for a finish that would be as "non-yellowing" as possible and also as hard as possible. I was thinking about an epoxy - I would love any suggestions.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

If I was needing a realy hard and duable coat for a table I would used Automotive clear coat. It works well on wood and it is tuff. Won't yellow.


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

The automotive clear coat is very durable and will do the job, after several coats.

I have seen a pub with their tables done in epoxy, and holds up very well. It will resistant scratches as well as liquid spills. I would think the final use would dictate your choice.

For duribility and strength I would likely go with epoxy. 

John


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You didn't specify anything about the sheen. For a clear gloss finish, a two part epoxy is very durable. I also suggest a polyester lacquer finish, which would require rubbing out, but it is hard but not brittle, and very impervious to most abrasions and chemicals, and can be sprayed on.


----------



## elarai (May 29, 2008)

I didn't really think about the finish - probably a matte finish. Also, what would be a brand name for the Automotive finish?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

elarai said:


> I didn't really think about the finish - probably a matte finish. Also, what would be a brand name for the Automotive finish?


 
Elarai I stopped by the paint and body shop my friend owns to see what he uses. The brand is call "Limco", he said it was faily cheep but makes a hard finish. I got this off the can, www.basfrefinish.com
He has sprayed a few pieces of funisher with it and liked it very much. you most likely can find it at a paint store or automotive supply business.


----------

